# Warehouse, studio, office space, lockup, or open plan area wanted



## Terminalfunk (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone one here may be able to help me. I just moved to Portugal after travelling around south east Asia for nearly a year.
I spent my time living in some of the post areas documenting the lives of the people. since returning back to europe I spent my time documenting the lives of the homeless on our own streets.

What I learnt while travelling is that our communities are the most important things we have. To support others is how we can really make a change in this world. I am now looking for a large open plan place where I can setup exhibitions for local artist, photographers, musicians, dance, and workshops to help educate others, while living there.

The place doesn't have to be fancy, I've spent the last year living in slums, jungles and wasteland, I am use to adapting. I am willing to do repair work and have very simple needs. Toilet, a place to wash, electricity etc....

It is important to me that I involve the local community and bring new skills to then table. It's only once we start to work together that we can make real change.

If anyone knows of a place then please get in touch and we can meet to discuss further... This isn't a business venture for me, its simply lifestyle choice based on what i know to be the right thing to do. 

Peace & love 

Dan
Terminal_funk(at)yahoo(dot)co(dot)uk


danriversphotography(dot) com/2010/11/27/the-bird-nest-final-visit/
danriversphotography(dot) com


----------

